
Unity, Tegra Zone and Google freebies for devs: Gaming on Android - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/138703/unity-tegra-zone-and-google-freebies-devs-gaming-android
======
ZeroGravitas
I wonder what the percentage of money spent/made on the Apple app store is
going to games? And what percentage of that is going to the usual suspects
e.g. EA, rather than indie developers?

It strikes me that this market is the least defensible for Apple, due to its
reliance on cross-platform tools rather than iOS specific languages or
toolkits. And by courting this market, via Nvidia, Unity, Flash, the
Playstation Suite and giving more prominence to NDK over Dalvik, Google could
very easily steal a great deal of it in a surprisingly short time frame.

On Apple's side they have the first-mover advantage and a market of
(pre-)teens with iPod Touches and a more homogenous hardware target. I wonder
how long they can hold out?

